# Target Rifles.



## NWCS (Sep 4, 2006)

i went out and built myself a new toy. after discovering how fun silhouette shooting is i had a need to upgrade to something modern, something that will actually shoot straight! ended up getting this baby! i have allways wanted a heavy barrel competition gun, i think this is a good start!

Ruger 10/22 Carbine.
Adams & Bennet 16" .920 Bull Barrel
Fajen Thumbhole silhouette stock
Nikon ProStaff 4x32 Rimfire scope
Weaver Scope Mount Rail
Millet med height windage adjustable scope rings

in the next few months i will have it upgraded with a Volquartsen TG2000 trigger and more.


----------



## NWCS (Sep 4, 2006)

forgot to add the picture! 

http://www.nwchainsaw.com/myruger.jpg


----------



## computeruser (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks good! Those 10/22s are a fun and inexpensive way to get out and do some shooting - I keep meaning to get one of those but I never get around to it. What kind of accuracy is that setup producing?


----------



## NWCS (Sep 4, 2006)

heck i have not even fired it yet. after i get the new trigger group i will take it out shooting. just sold the factory stock, barrel and trigger group. did not expect to be selling the trigger so soon but somebody wanted it!


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 4, 2006)

Just make sure you put in a bolt stop, you ca get them Voulquarsen for about 10 bucks. While your at it get a trigger asembly. That should do it.


----------



## NWCS (Sep 4, 2006)

Marky: i am going to be buying either a Jard or a Volquartsen trigger assembly, guard and all. will be going with a 2lb trigger pull. would love a Kid trigger but those are priced $100 above the other 2.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 5, 2006)

That is a sweet looking gun. I got the walmart model (wife got it for me for x-mas) it does have the large barrel on it. keep us posted when you start splitting knat hairs with it.


----------



## cord arrow (Sep 5, 2006)

*another 10 / 22*

Shilen, Leupold.

I do my own triggers.

I went full-floating when I built this one but the receiver isn't really heavy enough to go this route.

After fully bedding the barrel this is the most accurate 10 /22 I have built.


----------



## NWCS (Sep 6, 2006)

i had a Shilen barrel and Leupold scope in mind, but the prices were just too much for this built. we will see how she turns out after i get my match trigger.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 6, 2006)

Dang guys those are so sweet!!! You two wont bet happy until you make me fix mine like that will ya?


----------



## NWCS (Sep 6, 2006)

B-Edwards: as pictured i have about $550 in mine. sold the factory barrel, stock and trigger assembly for $75, Volquartsen trigger assembly is going to cost around $199 shipped. 

that will bring my total investment to: $674 not too bad for a first competition rig. for this one i avoided the walmart model. went with the more expensive Sportsmans Warehouse ruger and scope.


----------



## 046 (Sep 6, 2006)

here's what I've got enroute...


----------



## ASD (Sep 10, 2006)

.22 NOT FOR ME


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 11, 2006)

Dude ! that is so wicked!!


----------



## ASD (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't let the Governor. or your senator see you holding that.... they will think you have nothing but evil intentions and confiscate it from you.


----------



## ASD (Sep 12, 2006)

4"MOA AT 5000 FT COME AND GET IT


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 13, 2006)

More like 4' MOA :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ASD (Sep 13, 2006)

CLAY PIGEONS AT 5000' . ALTHOUGH I HAVE NEVER PUT A TAPE ON ONE BUT I DON'T THINK THEY ARE 4'


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 13, 2006)

The M82 isn't a competition rifle and is really only good for about 2 MOA. At 1000 yards that's 20" and 2000 yards it's 40" if all conditions are perfect. You didn't say what kind of ammo you'll be using either. Mil. surplus ball is only good for about 2 MOA as it was designed for a machine gun that's shooting into a beaten zone. To get the most out of your rifle you'll need to shoot a match round like Hornady's AMAX or Barnes solids.

http://www.jouster.com/cgi-bin/50cal/index.pl?noframes;read=214

http://www.barrettrifles.com/news/GunsAmmoDec-2001Model99.pdf


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually the farther out you shoot you want to be a little more precise because of wind drift, moving targets, etc. At 1000 yards 2 MOA is actually 20.94 inches and at 2000 yards 2 MOA would be 41.88 inches.

ASD is holding a L.A.R. Grizzly rifle, which is a single shot target rifle. The M82A1 is a semi auto, recoil operated (the same as the ma deuce). The M82A1 comes with two detachable 10 round box magazines.


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 14, 2006)

> 4"MOA AT 5000 FT COME AND GET IT


wtf? Dude, what are you smokin? 




> More like 4' MOA:biggrinbounce2:


In this case I would take that as a compliment, that would be a 1 MOA rifle.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not saying ASD can't hit a clay pigeon at 5000' just that hitting an object 4-5" in diameter consistently with a .50 rifle does not seem probable... to me anyway.

Jeez, I'm lucky to hit the "X" ring at 600 yds 6 times out of 20 with a .308 match round (not a hand load) from a semi-auto.

Thanks for clearing the air BRN...

my first response to ASD should have been in quote since I have no experience with .50's.

I sure do wish I had a chance to shoot the ole girl at 5000'+

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NWCS (Sep 14, 2006)

1 MOA in the case of a .50 at long range, is that acres instead of angle?


----------



## ASD (Sep 14, 2006)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> I'm not saying ASD can't hit a clay pigeon at 5000' just that hitting an object 4-5" in diameter consistently with a .50 rifle does not seem probable... to me anyway.
> 
> Jeez, I'm lucky to hit the "X" ring at 600 yds 6 times out of 20 with a .308 match round (not a hand load) from a semi-auto.
> 
> ...



if you want to hit what you are looking at with a semi auto in 7.62 (.308) get a stoner SR25 with a leupold mark 4 in 36x and u can hit bottle caps at 1000'


----------



## ASD (Sep 14, 2006)

brncreeper said:


> ASD is holding a L.A.R. Grizzly rifle, which is a single shot target rifle. The M82A1 is a semi auto, recoil operated



good pic. id you know your toys


----------



## ASD (Sep 14, 2006)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> You didn't say what kind of ammo you'll be using either.



i hand load my target rounds

and i shoot more rounds in a month then most people will in their life! about 2000 a month on average.


----------



## ASD (Sep 14, 2006)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> I sure do wish I had a chance to shoot the ole girl at 5000'+



you should see what it will do to squril at 100yds POOF


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 15, 2006)

I like the looks of the L.A.R Grizzly better than other tagert 50BMG rifles. Shooting a 750 grain bullet in one really makes it kick! The 650 grain bullets are pretty mild to shoot, kinda like a 12 gauge shotgun.
Carl Lantz took first place with an L.A.R. grizzly in competition shooting. You certainly know how to pick out a fine toy!


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 15, 2006)

> 1 MOA in the case of a .50 at long range, is that acres instead of angle?


One MOA covers a distance of 1.047 inches at 100 yards and 18.43 inches at one mile


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 18, 2006)

brncreeper said:


> Actually the farther out you shoot you want to be a little more precise because of wind drift, moving targets, etc. At 1000 yards 2 MOA is actually 20.94 inches and at 2000 yards 2 MOA would be 41.88 inches.
> 
> ASD is holding a L.A.R. Grizzly rifle, which is a single shot target rifle. The M82A1 is a semi auto, recoil operated (the same as the ma deuce). The M82A1 comes with two detachable 10 round box magazines.




You mention the ma deuce... It's quite capable of precision shots when used in single shot mode. Just ask Carlos Hathcock (2200m confirmed kill). When I was in the Corps, my gunners and I were expected to be able to deliver single shot hits at 1000m on man sized silhouettes.


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 20, 2006)

> You mention the ma deuce... It's quite capable of precision shots when used in single shot mode. Just ask Carlos Hathcock (2200m confirmed kill). When I was in the Corps, my gunners and I were expected to be able to deliver single shot hits at 1000m on man sized silhouettes.


 I didn’t know the M2 was capable of single shot mode, I bet it kicked like a mule if shot that way. I know the F.A.L. is capable of single shot mode as well.

I assume at 1000m silhouette shots you needed an optic mounted somewhere? I would think special ammunition would also be needed to help make those long shots. I don’t doubt you I just find it interesting. I’ve always admired the M2’s thanks for sharing that.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 20, 2006)

brncreeper said:


> I didn’t know the M2 was capable of single shot mode, I bet it kicked like a mule if shot that way. I know the F.A.L. is capable of single shot mode as well.
> 
> I assume at 1000m silhouette shots you needed an optic mounted somewhere? I would think special ammunition would also be needed to help make those long shots. I don’t doubt you I just find it interesting. I’ve always admired the M2’s thanks for sharing that.



Just to clarify- we weren't really going for "one shot one kill". We were gunners, not snipers. It was an excercise for getting on target with the first burst. No optics, just a spotter with binos. I loved firing it- never failed to amaze me.


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 20, 2006)

NWCS... that is a beautiful stock on that gun.


----------

